# Dali Zensor 5.1 With E12-F Subwoofer Setup - Less Bass



## Dcetinol84 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello everyone,

As I am new to this forum and as this is my first post, I apologize for any mistakes 

I have a 5.1 setup mostly for movies and often music. Here are the details of my setup:

Front: Dali Zensor 5 - DALI ZENSOR 5 | Slim and compact floorstanding loudspeaker
Center: Dali Zensor Vokal - DALI ZENSOR VOKAL | Great all-round centre loudspeaker
Rear: Dali Zensor Pico - DALI ZENSOR PICO | Compact all-round bookshelf loudspeaker
Subwoofer: Dali E12-F - DALI SUB E-12 F - Powerful and balanced

I have 2 questions:
1- What do you think about the placement of front speakers and subwoofer? 
2- As you can see in picture 1&2 below, somehow I have more bass on the left side of the room (which is not the listening position) and less bass on the right side of the room (which is the main listening position). Is this normal? What actions may I take to correct this situation?

And here are some photos showing my room and speaker placement:




























Thank you all for your suggestions


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically, the room is not what I’d call “home theater friendly,” as there is no good corner to locate a subwoofer in, the front L/R speakers are too close together in relation to the distance from the seating, and the rear speakers are too close to the seating, which makes them too easy to localize and therefore distracting. Might consider these things if you ever move to another place.

Given the confines of your current room, it’s probably set up as good as it’s going to get. I can’t see anything you can do to improve, so just enjoy it as it is. I always say, any surround sound is better than no surround sound.

Regarding the subwoofer issue, bass naturally “chases” boundaries, so it’s perfectly natural that it’s exaggerated in a “nook” like that. Again, nothing you can do about it. I wouldn’t worry about it because I can’t imagine anyone trying to watch a movie from over there.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dcetinol84 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you very much for your reply  I always thought that the bass was getting lost at the right side (main listening position). So it was a relief that it was the opposite and the bass is getting exaggerated at the left side.


----------



## Issuez901 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good response from Wayne. You can try reversing the phase of the woofer, or putting the sub to the right of the right front speaker and move you're fronts and TV slightly left...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The placement of speakers and subwoofers is often dictated by the room they're in, and as pointed out by the others sometimes where they fit the best isn't where they sound the best. Does your receiver have room correction like Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC or something similar? If so, have you run it and tuned the system to your room?

One suggestion I don't see mentioned yet is with regard to your center channel. Having it that far back from the edge of the cabinet is going to result in very poor performance, a phenomenon known as "early reflections". Basically what happens is the sound coming from the speaker will 'bounce' off the hard flat surface and cause audible issues. To get around the problem would require it be moved to the front edge of the cabinet.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

How come the plant and sub cannot switch places?


----------

